# Publication Thread



## deleted user (Oct 5, 2017)

I've been in a bit of a writing slump lately, but have these drafts I've been sitting on for months instead of putting them out into the world. Used to be getting little things published all over the place, but my desire for it fell by the wayside in my travels. Yesterday, I finally got out of a slump and started publishing them. I decided to go with Medium as a platform I can control and get more promotion than building my own blog.

I started a series about _gender _over there and my first can be found here.

Within 24 hours it was promoted by a civil rights group, which made me feel pretty good!

Seems like there's a fairly progressive culture here about these issues...

So hopefully it's cool to share something like this here.

I will be doing some follow-ups about my time in psychiatric facilities as a kid in the bible-belt Midwest and its influence on the language surrounding my_ treatments _that will be a little more hard-hitting/ personal. I have been toying with a more detailed memoir project for many years about that experience and have also spent the last few years travelling through intentional communities. I plan to get around to discussing intersectionality and what I've witnessed among the counter-culture/ communes these last few years soon.

I've also been working on similar academic stuff based on the power structures of communities I've visited (most around today are based on hierarchical power statuses and failed behaviorist theories), constructing new theories for these places to overcome making the same mistakes as those in mainstream society.

Anyways: I didn't see a thread for people to share publications, stories, or their artwork around places (be it through things like magazines, journals, galleries, or something more DIY) -- so, that's what this thread is for!


----------



## deleted user (Oct 5, 2017)

I have a hellopoetry account, but I've got bad self destructive behaviors and I tend to delete a load of my writing. nut, if anyone cares, here is about 1/10th of my poetry. (no one can have the rest unless I'm dead)

https://hellopoetry.com/moonwalker/


----------



## deleted user (Oct 5, 2017)

moonwalker said:


> I have a hellopoetry account, but I've got bad self destructive behaviors and I tend to delete a load of my writing. nut, if anyone cares, here is about 1/10th of my poetry. (no one can have the rest unless I'm dead)
> 
> https://hellopoetry.com/moonwalker/



I used to have one of those accounts forever ago. 

Ohhh...the amounts of stuff I've destroyed.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 5, 2017)

Shadow said:


> I used to have one of those accounts forever ago.
> 
> Ohhh...the amounts of stuff I've destroyed.


yes, you're aware of the destructiveness, eh? my art, my writing, all gone, mostly. some by my doing, some by my own forgetfulness.

it's okay. I've never destroyed my ability to be fully human and fully alive.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 7, 2017)

moonwalker said:


> yes, you're aware of the destructiveness, eh? my art, my writing, all gone, mostly. some by my doing, some by my own forgetfulness.
> 
> it's okay. I've never destroyed my ability to be fully human and fully alive.



My self-destruction has destroyed probably miles of work. 

Like the new profile picture by the way.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 7, 2017)

Shadow said:


> My self-destruction has destroyed probably miles of work.
> 
> Like the new profile picture by the way.



you may like my photos. 

they're on instagram or Facebook.

kyle capps for fb
moonwalkingfordays for ig.

photography is a big hobby of mine.
it's the one art form I don't mindlessly delete out of self hate.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 7, 2017)

moonwalker said:


> kyle capps for fb
> moonwalkingfordays for ig.



Followed.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 7, 2017)

Shadow said:


> Followed.



going to go ahead and apologize for the mass of landscapes on my most recent. I fell in love with the land. I've never been this far west and it's just a little much for me. 

there are some better photos later down the line, recent ones have been for my own personal memories.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 7, 2017)

moonwalker said:


> going to go ahead and apologize for the mass of landscapes on my most recent. I fell in love with the land. I've never been this far west and it's just a little much for me.
> 
> there are some better photos later down the line, recent ones have been for my own personal memories.



I keep forgetting to upload pictures of the places I've been.

Opposite problem.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 7, 2017)

Anybody know if there has ever been a social networking thread?

It'd be cool to connect with more people in the life on all accounts.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Oct 7, 2017)

@Shadow Now that you mention it, I think there was one, if memory serves.
I can do a little digging, it's gotta be somewhere on here. If not I'm sure we can make a new one, just gimmie a moment.

Edit: Welp I poked around and this was the most relevant I could find. If that doesn't fit then I'm sure a new one would be fine!


----------



## deleted user (Oct 8, 2017)

EphemeralStick said:


> @Shadow Now that you mention it, I think there was one, if memory serves.
> I can do a little digging, it's gotta be somewhere on here. If not I'm sure we can make a new one, just gimmie a moment.
> 
> Edit: Welp I poked around and this was the most relevant I could find. If that doesn't fit then I'm sure a new one would be fine!



Seems most posts are 3+ years old, so maybe a new one would be cool.


----------

